# Wanted - Moulton APB / ATB *part* frame



## CitroenCrazy (13 Apr 2009)

Hi
I would like to follow in the footsteps of George Coulouris & others to build a Moulton tandem. 
I'm therefore looking for any odd bits of APB or ATB frame, including damaged sections. 
I don't want to butcher a usable bike, just find a new use for what might otherwise be discarded as scrap.

Midlands based, but can collect from most anywhere.
TIA
Andrew


----------

